

Google Might Be Uploading Your Photos Without Your Knowledge - doctorshady
http://sfist.com/2015/07/11/google_pictures_uploading.php

======
KNoureen
"Hate-tweet"? Since when did mild criticism (and valid such IMHO) become
classified as hate?

